# Prenatal care in Mataro?



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey everyone - we will be arriving in a couple weeks and I will need to find an ob/gyn that can continue my prenatal care. Any suggestions in Mataro? Something/one more on the affordable side as I don't have maternity coverage. Preferably female/speaks english? Please help!!!!!! Would love some referrals rather than trying to pick blindly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

I will be visiting friends in Mataro next week. I can't promise anything, but I will ask around.


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

That'd be great thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

So, I am in Mataro and I have spoken to my friends, he a spaniard from here and she a Belgian who has lived here for 6 years and is fluent in English... both have said the same thing: there very very few people here who speak English, let alone a prenatal care experienced doctor who speaks English, but we're going to poke around a bit.

Both told me the worst case scenario may be that you will need to take a bus or train to the center of Barcelona. It is a 35 to 45 minute trip, but there are many English language speakers there.

I'll post agin if I encounter someone... or not.


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of  but going to Barcelona is not a big deal. If anyone knows of a fluent ob there I'd be perfectly happy with that. I speak some Spanish and should pick it back up rather quickly I would just prefer to be ale to converse more easily since its my first pregnancy and all  thanks again! I leave in one week! So very excited!


----------

